# Failures to eject



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

My RIA in 9mm has never had a failure to feed, which I understand can be caused by the magazine, but I usually have several (5 or 6) failures to eject during each range session. What do I need to check out in order to reduce or eliminate this problem? This gun probably has around 1000 rounds through it so far, so it should be past the break in stage, right?


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

It's definitely past the break-in, but even if it were brand new, a quality gun that wasn't defective wouldn't have that many malfunctions....assuming you're using factory ammo. I'd contact the manufacturer, especially if it's still under warranty. If not, a decent gunsmith could fix it; it may be as simple as a new extractor or ejector.


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

win231

Thanks for your reply. I have contacted Armscor and explained the problem. I am waiting for a reply. BTW if I had been more specific, I would have said that it is a failure to extract the spent casing, not technically a failure to eject. And yes, I am using factory ammo (i.e. Winchester, Blazer Brass, Remington UMC, etc).


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, I hear that Armscor has been pretty good with customer support, so sending it back might be the best bet. A couple of things you can do pretty easily are to do a quick check on the barrel and extractor tension. Take the barrel out and do the "plunk" test with some of the different 9 mm cartridges you shoot. Hold the barrel breech upward and drop the rounds in the open end. They should go (plunk) in easily without resistance and drop out readily when the barrel is inverted. A barrel that is out of spec or out of round could be hanging onto the fired cases too tightly.

The odds are probably greater that the extractor is the issue. There are some poor man's tests for extractor tension on youtube in which you take the slide off, slip a virgin case (or fired case if you don't have one), a dummy round, or a live round into the slide against the breech block so that the case is held in by the extractor. The ease with which the case can be shaken out is an estimate of extractor tension.

A loose fitting firing pin stop can allow the extractor to "clock" (twist) which can impair its function. The extractor is pretty easy to remove by pushing in on the back of the firing pin, sliding the firing pin stop down and off, and pulling out the extractor. Check the extractor claw carefully using a magnifying glass and clean the extractor thoroughly before reinserting.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

If it's not extracting, I would check the lip on your extractor. There may be a chip taken out of it, not letting it grab the lip of the case enough to pull it back.


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

I contacted Armscor and they said they would fix it under warranty. They sent me instructions for packing it, plus a pre paid shipping label. I sent it off yesterday.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

chip2 said:


> My RIA in 9mm has never had a failure to feed, which I understand can be caused by the magazine, but I usually have several (5 or 6) failures to eject during each range session. What do I need to check out in order to reduce or eliminate this problem? This gun probably has around 1000 rounds through it so far, so it should be past the break in stage, right?


Yes, magazines cause many various malfunctions over time. I keep a little silver marker in my range bag. If I get any malfunction from a firearm, I mark that magazine, usually with the date and what it was. I give a little more in my log book and sometimes take a cell phone snap of the issue. This way I can narrow it down in a hurry on if it was a magazine and if so, which magazine. If the magazine was innocent, a little Flitz removes the silver writing.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You don't mention your experience level, although I have to assume that you put those 1,000 rounds through it yourself.
Has this problem been going on from the very beginning?

It is possible that you may be "limp-wristing" the pistol...obviously not all of the time, but perhaps as your hands and arms tire from extended shooting.
If it's possible that this might be the case, merely gripping your pistol much more tightly, and keeping your arms stiff, might cure the problem.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Could be a damaged magazine spring. Try different mags if one works and others don't...change the mag spring. Also it could be a bent or damaged extractor. It could be loose? Everthing clean? Hmmm


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

Just wanted to follow up on this thread. Armscor fixed the gun under warranty and had it back to me within two weeks. They replaced the barrel, the extractor, and the firing pin spring. I have taken it to the range several times since then, and it has functioned flawlessly. The new barrel is very accurate too. I have to say that I'm impressed with Armscor's customer service so far.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Finally, a manufacturer that stands behind what they sell. What a novel idea.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Glad to hear you got it back and working well, 2 weeks is a good turn around time. Be glad it wasn't a Taurus they had mine for 2 months for a trigger problem.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

chip2 said:


> Just wanted to follow up on this thread. Armscor fixed the gun under warranty and had it back to me within two weeks. They replaced the barrel, the extractor, and the firing pin spring. I have taken it to the range several times since then, and it has functioned flawlessly. The new barrel is very accurate too. I have to say that I'm impressed with Armscor's customer service so far.


This is good to know, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Can you try other magazines? I polished the feed ramp on my Norinco 1911 and this helped. Also polish the chamber, lightly!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Blackhawkman said:


> Can you try other magazines? I polished the feed ramp on my Norinco 1911 and this helped. Also polish the chamber, lightly!


It's too bad the BATF banned Norinco in the US. I would love to have one. I understand they all need a lot of polishing and a trigger job. They're a Chinese company and the 1911s are all forged with no mim or cast parts from what I read. I also read and have no idea as to the truth of it, but that they use steel railroad rails in their manufacture. They are one of the best platforms with which to build a great custom 1911. Many of the custom builders around today used to start with a Norinco.


----------

